# How to Add Pictures to Posts



## lilspaz68

*Quick Method (added by Jaguar):*

1. Go to www.tinypic.com or http://imageshack.us/
2. Click the "browse" button and find the photo you want to upload, double click on it.
3. Click the "Upload Now" button. Enter the Captcha if needed.
4. When the photo is finished uploading, click on the URL in the box under "Direct Link for Layouts"
5. Right click + select copy, or press CTRL+C to copy the URL
6. To insert it in your post, signature, etc. paste it in IMG tags, like this:


Code:


[img]Paste the URL here[/img]

7. Then submit!

The image will be automatically resized on the forum post so you don't have to worry if it is too big 


*Photobucket Method by lilspaz68*

We don't have the option of click a button, add a pic here (most forums don't). What you need to do is get a free Photobucket account (http://www.photobucket.com) or other free photo-hosting site (I use Photobucket so that is what I will reference), upload your photos (after resizing) to there, then you can link the images from there.

At the bottom right side of your uploaded pic is a link that says *IMG Code* click on that, a little yellow bar will come up saying copied...then go to where you want it in your post and hit paste. 










You will originally receive a main folder, but you need to create subfolders (say one for each of your rats, a miscellaneous one for non-rat related pics, other animals, etc. Do not forget that if you decide to change the name of your folders, all the pics you posted out of there will not show up anymore because you broke the direct link...I did this with my Bronlings thread...ooops.  

Here's a pic of what my Main page and subfolders looks like...










General process on how to upload the pics to Photobucket. 
1) go into your PB (photobucket) account
2) click on the subfolder you want your pics to go in
3) on the top right there is an upload tool...








4) click on *Browse,* to locate the pics on your computer, then *Open* to enter them onto PB.
4) if you need to enter more pics on the bottom of the upload screen (see above) there's an "*add more*" option.
5) once you have added all the pics you want to upload then click *Upload*

Then you can follow the instructions above as to how to post the pics in your thread or PM. 

I hope this helps. If you have any more questions just let me know :mrgreen:


----------



## dragonegg

*Re: how to post pics*

I'm not great at this...
I have been doing all the stuff suggested through photobucket, and I can add photos. Only I have trouble getting them to be a bit larger--all I get are thumbprints. Sometimes that's not really enough. 

I downloaded my photos as website-size, 640x480. Should I have downloaded them differently?


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: how to post pics*

When you click the thumbnail after posting it does it become bigger? That is an option with Photobucket you may have set accidentally. Try posting and clicking the pic.


----------



## Gma and Gpa P

*Re: how to post pics*

Ok, I've done everything I can to post pictures but everytime I try, I get the message the upload file is full. I've made my pictures so small! How small do they have to be? Or is it just me? Gpa P always tells me I'm computer illiterate...


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: how to post pics*



Gma and Gpa P said:


> Ok, I've done everything I can to post pictures but everytime I try, I get the message the upload file is full. I've made my pictures so small! How small do they have to be? Or is it just me? Gpa P always tells me I'm computer illiterate...


The easiest way for me is to upload my pics to Photobucket...then paste them here with the links and image tags.


----------



## Gma and Gpa P

*Re: how to post pics*



lilspaz68 said:


> Gma and Gpa P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I've done everything I can to post pictures but everytime I try, I get the message the upload file is full. I've made my pictures so small! How small do they have to be? Or is it just me? Gpa P always tells me I'm computer illiterate...
> 
> 
> 
> The easiest way for me is to upload my pics to Photobucket...then paste them here with the links and image tags.
Click to expand...

Welll, I tried it again, and no good. I've tried to get them to load from my hard-drive, and I've tried from Photobucket, and from Flickr. Any other suggestions? This is the error message I keep getting:

The upload folder is full. Please try a smaller file and/or contact an administrator. 

Thank you for your patience. I'm really trying to understand this.
Anita


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: how to post pics*

email me your PB link?

[email protected]


----------



## Gma and Gpa P

*Re: how to post pics*



lilspaz68 said:


> email me your PB link?
> 
> [email protected]


Ok, I emailed you something. I hope it is what you are asking for! 

Anita


----------



## Gma and Gpa P

*Re: how to post pics*

HOORAY! Thank you so much for your help. I was finally able to get pictures posted of my girls.


----------



## me_rat_lover

*Re: how to post pics*

ok umm................my mom wont let me join photobucket or any other sites..........why???....i dont no......................got a clue how post pics instaed??


----------



## Stace87

*Re: how to post pics*



me_rat_lover said:


> ok umm................my mom wont let me join photobucket or any other sites..........why???....i dont no......................got a clue how post pics instaed??


There isn't a way without joining photobucket or a similar website.


----------



## me_rat_lover

*Re: how to post pics*

i will ask my older sister to put pics on myspace  of my rattie babys then get the link.............................................because she has a myspace account...............she prob wont but i will beg and beg and beg her......................LOL.................................HAHA...............................


----------



## Juxtaposition22

OK, so I have figured out how to post my pics with link from my deviant art acct. But they don't seems to be tiny like they are for photo bucket images. Is that acceptable, or will I need to make a photobucket or flickr acct to post images on this forum?


----------

